# M54 Supersharger Kits??



## marinekilz (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there any Kits for supercharging a M54, I am new to bmw owner and this forum. Looking for a relieble daily driver with more power then the 180 hp that the car has. Any insight I would love. And is it better for a 325 or 330 to be supercharged?? what would have to be changed with the vanos and dme? is there a piggy back system?? Thanks in advance


----------



## DataStream18 (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.esstuning.com/

and

http://racemarque.com/index.php


----------

